# Zoey & Cholla's day out



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a lovely day out, we just had to bring out the hedgies. (Kept them separate, of course. And Zoey is still under quarantine). Daddy had Cholla & I had Zoey. And we all had a good time. 
Here's Zoey... At first she was upset...








Then she started to enjoy herself.
















I love this one, with her nose scrunched up, she looks like a little piggy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

And here's our baby Cholla.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both stunning  
I like Cholla's 2nd pick best.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> They are both stunning
> I like Cholla's 2nd pick best.


Are you a "teeth" man Larry? :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > They are both stunning
> ...


Yep :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like y'all had so such fun! THanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, they both look so content.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such cuties ^-^ They both seem to be enjoying the sun and grass 

Do you have a backyard? Or did you take 'em to a park?

Just wondering because I live in an apartment (as a result, no yard )


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I love Zoey's grumpy look at the first pic! Great pictures!


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

PJM said:


> Such a lovely day out, we just had to bring out the hedgies. (Kept them separate, of course. And Zoey is still under quarantine). Daddy had Cholla & I had Zoey. And we all had a good time.
> Here's Zoey... At first she was upset...


So cute! She's like, "What are YOU looking at?"


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

PJM said:


> And here's our baby Cholla.


This one is so precious. You have very photogenic hedgies!


----------

